# Anyone turn tap handles?



## GrantH (Mar 18, 2012)

If so, do you mind sharing some tips on what to use for mounting, how you turn them, what goes over well??

Pics are always good!


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't, but there is a chap over on Woodnet who does a lot of them, his name is Joe Fisher.  WoodNet Forums: You know that little voice in your head?

Dan


----------



## InvisibleMan (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going to, and I did a bit of research awhile back.  I want to clear cast my grain recipes into handles - I think that'd be pretty cool.

I believe if you look at some of the homebrewing suppliers (Midwest Supplies I think is one), they have the stuff you need.  

yep - here it is:

Stainless Steel Dual-Threaded Insert for Wooden Tap Handles

As for what goes over well, that's a toughie.  I think the market would be fairly limited, but who knows?


----------



## GrantH (Mar 19, 2012)

These would probably do pretty well around here. Would make great gifts as well. Thanks for the link, I should have known to check Midwest. 

Clear Casting your grain bill would be pretty cool if you could get it done cleanly. I thought of possibly getting someone to engrave or laster cut the name of the beer and brewery or something similar once they are turned, fill it with colored powder and CA finish them or similar.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 19, 2012)

Our woodturning club visited Mark Supik in Baltimore.  They make tap handles for the industry.  Interesting visit.

Mark Supik & Company - Custom Tap Handles Beer Faucets Beer Taps


----------



## melski (Mar 19, 2012)

*threaded insert*

I have used a threaded insert that will accept a 3/8-16 bolt like on taps for a couple of handles made in the past. Available even at your local big box hardware store.


----------



## KenV (Mar 19, 2012)

I did a run of a dozen or so for a brewery last fall.   They specified they wanted a steel shank reinforcing the tap handle.   I used 3/8 by 16 stainless all thread about 8 inches long with the end of the all thread to fit standard ferrules.

Started with 3 by 3 by 14 inch blanks between centers, and turned a tenon for mounting in a chuck.  Then mounted in the chuck and drilled for reinforcement rod.  Used a ferrule and Nova Tailstock on the outboard end and chuck on the headstock end.  

Engraving done by Ken Nelson


----------



## GrantH (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for tall the info! The metal rod seems like a good idea.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 20, 2012)

i used the same brass inserts that melski posted. here's the four i made for my kegerator:


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 21, 2012)

melski said:


> I have used a threaded insert that will accept a 3/8-16 bolt like on taps for a couple of handles made in the past. Available even at your local big box hardware store.


 
Would using brass with stainless steel cause bi metal corrosion?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 21, 2012)

USNR'03 said:


> melski said:
> 
> 
> > I have used a threaded insert that will accept a 3/8-16 bolt like on taps for a couple of handles made in the past. Available even at your local big box hardware store.
> ...


galvanic corrosion should not occur between brass and stainless in all but very harsh environments.


----------

